# My first audax ride



## craigd (Apr 3, 2007)

Today was the day of the Audax ride, my first one. It was a 103km loop. Also had to ride there from home, adding around another 60km so all up 163 km for the day so very pleased with that as the Audax ride itself was pretty hard. 

Woke up at 530 to meet gozzo at the corner of Springvale and Canterbury road. Pitch black and the weather still threatning to ruin the day. Got to the meeting point pretty early which was nice to chill out for half an hour prior to starting. Murray eventually rocked up and got himself organised and we filled in our relevent paperwork. 

Pretty poor show up, obviously down to the bad weather. 

So off we went on our 100km ride, there were just 4 of us, myself, Ian (gozzo) John and Jimmy. We started off and myself and Gozzo took the pace until Gozzo had a bloodt puncture, never mind these things happen and we got it fixed and the other guys caught us up, so chinn wag with Jim and John until we made it off again. We then made it to the halfway cafe break without incident apart form a breif spell of getting lost. 

Ordered some food and a drink then it was off for the second half after getting our sheet signed. But no there was yet anotehr flat again for Gozzo (bad luck eh) A second puncture we believe unrelated to the first. So out comes another tube and eventually its fixed. 

Second half again was good, a few big hills to challenge us but nothing to painful. So all completed again without to much hassle. 

Pulling back up at the meeting point we were greeted with muffins, sugery treats and drinks thanks to murray and his brother ( or brother in law cant rememebr which) enjoyed a bit of a chat before I had to get off. Then it was a gentle ride home to Hawthorn and a nice shower and of course stocking up on some food to fill the stomach.


----------



## craigd (Apr 3, 2007)

pics from the ride


----------



## robwh9 (Sep 2, 2004)

Isn't audax riding together in a large group?


----------



## PdxMark (Feb 3, 2004)

craigd said:


> Today was the day of the Audax ride, my first one.


Congratulations. Be careful. This sort of riding can get addictive.


----------



## PdxMark (Feb 3, 2004)

robwh9 said:


> Isn't audax riding together in a large group?


Variation in usage. Traditionally, I think audax referred to brevet-type rides in which the group rode together for the whole distance. Now, in the US anyway, audax is commonly synonymous with brevet, which usually breaks up into small groups or individuals riding a brevet route.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

I love the beat up green bike (Bianchi?) (yours?).

Looks fairly cold if you were wearing tights and I do love traffic free roads!


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

I have to comment on the green bike too. That's one well used bike. I think if MB had only owned one bike in his life that's what it would look like. Nice to see you are getting some rain though Craig. I'm assuming you guys are still under that horrible drought that's been going on for some while. 

I learned to speak a little Aussie from this post too: "until Gozzo had a bloody puncture, never mind these things happen and we got it fixed and the other guys caught us up, so chinn wag with Jim and John until we made it off again".


----------



## craigd (Apr 3, 2007)

Yeah as this is my first Audax ride, we did break into a small group of 4, the older bike is owned by a guy called John, he has been riding since the 60,s and is well over 60 years of age but he managed it easily on and on his old bie with no issues.

This was the 3rd outing on my new bike. Have to say im still loving it. I'm planning to do some bigger Audax rides soon as well, as mentioned this is very very addictive ( www.audax.com.au/calendar ) 

Yeah we seen a bit of rain in the lead up to the ride, hence there was a low turnout. Still an unbelievable drout though

Anyone esle do Audax?


----------



## wasfast (Feb 3, 2004)

Regarding the ultra cool "green bike", it's still got toe clips....can't imagine using those anymore myself for a long ride.


----------



## craigd (Apr 3, 2007)

wasfast said:


> Regarding the ultra cool "green bike", it's still got toe clips....can't imagine using those anymore myself for a long ride.


I tell ya man he was old his bike was old but dam he was quick


----------



## robwh9 (Sep 2, 2004)

craigd said:


> Anyone esle do Audax?


I rode a ride once that was put on by the Audax Club Parisien. Might do it again in a couple of months.


----------



## craigd (Apr 3, 2007)

paris brest paris

awesome


----------



## Dale Brigham (Aug 23, 2002)

craigd said:


> Anyone esle do Audax?


Yup.

'99 and '03 Paris-Brest-Paris
'05 Cascade 1200

Hope to make it back to France in August. Two qualifying brevets down; two to go. Maybe I'll see Robwh9 there.

Any other RBR Forumites you know of heading over there?

Dale


----------



## robwh9 (Sep 2, 2004)

I stayed at the Ibis Versailles last time as per your recommendation. I liked it. Versailles is French, unlike St. Quentin, which seemed like a faux San Jose. It was nice being across the street from the subway, too. 

I met some cyclists from the states at the Ibis, but I don't think you were one of them. I'll socialize more this time - that is, if I complete the 400 and 600.


----------



## Dale Brigham (Aug 23, 2002)

*Versailles or Bust!*



robwh9 said:


> I stayed at the Ibis Versailles last time as per your recommendation. I liked it. Versailles is French, unlike St. Quentin, which seemed like a faux San Jose. It was nice being across the street from the subway, too.
> 
> I met some cyclists from the states at the Ibis, but I don't think you were one of them. I'll socialize more this time - that is, if I complete the 400 and 600.


Sorry we missed you, Rob. It looks like our clan of current and ex-patriate Columbians (Missouri, that is) will be staying there once again. We looked for a nearby house to rent, but the Hotel Ibis is pretty darn convenient, and we haven't found anything to beat it. The breakfast bar is good, too.

Last time ('03), we met several Californians at the Ibis, including a really great couple, Roger and Sandy (might have her name wrong), who I thought you might know. Of course, me thinking you'd know every Californian rando at PBP is a goofy assumption. There are scads of you guys!

Look for my orange (actually, "persimmon sparkle") Steelman and you will find me. One of our crew of randos is more easy to spot than I. It's not her bike -- it's her, uh, profile. You might have to wade through a platoon of Frenchies to get a look at her. She did more for Franco-American goodwill in '03 than all of the U.S. State Department employees put together. And, she is one hell of a randonneuse.

Let's keep in touch, Rob!

Dale


----------



## robwh9 (Sep 2, 2004)

Dale Brigham said:


> One of our crew of randos is more easy to spot than I. It's not her bike -- it's her, uh, profile.


Y'a du monde au balcon, eh? Je comprend. 

Gotta practice my French, you know.


----------



## Dale Brigham (Aug 23, 2002)

*Please translate*



robwh9 said:


> Y'a du monde au balcon, eh? Je comprend.
> 
> Gotta practice my French, you know.


Rob: I am only guessing, but that must be an idiomatic expression. I dearly need to learn how to speak "colorfully" in French (rather than laughably, which is where I am now). You must teach me.

Dale


----------



## robwh9 (Sep 2, 2004)

According to <a href="http://www.orbilat.com/Languages/French/Vocabulary/French-Uncensored.html">French Uncensored</a>, the literal translation is "the balcony is full". I checked to see if audax or brevet or randonneur is a dirty word, but I didn't see them.


----------



## ispoke (Feb 28, 2005)

*audax/brevet clarif?*



PdxMark said:


> Variation in usage. Traditionally, I think audax referred to brevet-type rides in which the group rode together for the whole distance. Now, in the US anyway, audax is commonly synonymous with brevet, which usually breaks up into small groups or individuals riding a brevet route.


I don't get it. I've been hearing about audax-this and brevet-that quite a bit lately. From the description above, I might guess that anyone on an organized ride is doing a brevet. Double-A and I do quite a few (sign up and pay) centuries, metrics and such. Are those brevets? They have riders in small groups, route slips and of course flat tires. Is a brevet just an organized ride with less support or maybe BYO catering?

I can imagine separating riders on an organized ride. Those who stick with their buddies are randonneurs. Those who hammer off and try to gap their buddies are not randonneurs, but roadies (forgive me if I frown).

I really want to understand this. I yearn to call myself a randonneur. I have a handlebar bag, although maybe not big enough. I've done an audacious ride or two. I think the journey is more important than the finish line. Do I qualify?


----------



## robwh9 (Sep 2, 2004)

*Brevets...*

are organized by bike clubs, run by a Brevet Administrator, and sanctioned by the Audax Club Parisien. The word "brevet" means certificate, in French. You carry a brevet card and get it signed or obtain other information at checkpoints called controls. Self reliance is important, and brevets have much less support than organized centuries. Check out www.rusa.org for a listing of brevets. 

Brevet riders, called randonneurs, are great people who love long-distance cycling, and there's lots of camaraderie. Our "Olympics" is Paris-Brest-Paris, which began in 1891 is held every 4 years now. This is a PBP year, so there's lots of excitement. Here's some pics from last time:


----------



## Dale Brigham (Aug 23, 2002)

*One more thing to add...*

Brevets are different from many other non-racing cycling events (like most century rides) in that they have time limits, typically based on a fairly modest overall pace (15 km/hr). For instance, the time limit for a 300 km (186 mile) brevet is 20 hours. Not too hard.

But, when you get into multi-day rides -- the 600, 1000, and 1200 km brevets (the 1200 is also called a "grand randonee") -- that modest pace becomes a real killer. Unlike in a stage race, during which the riders can rest up after they complete a stage, the clock never stops on a brevet once you start the ride. Eating, resting, bike repairs, and sleeping are all "on the clock." You have to ride fast enough to have time in hand to make those stops, and still get to the next checkpoint on time (before it "closes"). That's when the real fun begins.

Brevet riding is a blast, and you meet the greatest folks on brevets. Give it a try!

Dale 



robwh9 said:


> are organized by bike clubs, run by a Brevet Administrator, and sanctioned by the Audax Club Parisien. The word "brevet" means certificate, in French. You carry a brevet card and get it signed or obtain other information at checkpoints called controls. Self reliance is important, and brevets have much less support than organized centuries. Check out www.rusa.org for a listing of brevets.


----------



## PdxMark (Feb 3, 2004)

Dale Brigham said:


> Brevets are different from many other non-racing cycling events (like most century rides) in that they have time limits, typically based on a fairly modest overall pace (15 km/hr). For instance, the time limit for a 300 km (186 mile) brevet is 20 hours. Not too hard. But, when you get into multi-day rides -- the 600, 1000, and 1200 km brevets (the 1200 is also called a "grand randonee") -- that modest pace becomes a real killer.


In addition to the time limit, there are other things that I liked about brevets more than the usual charity century rides. One is that brevets can be ridden in a series of rides of increasing distance... 200km, 300km, 400km (the sleeper), and 600km. Each ride has the "point" of qualifying you for the next distance. The long distances can be difficult, but I found that I often liked the mental aspect of keeping going and the contentment of a long, long time in the saddle.

The longer distances also require that one be a bit thoughtful about food, energy, exertion, etc., and include various amounts of night-time riding in the country, which can be surprisingly tranquil. You also sleep quite well after the longer brevets.


----------



## stratos (May 20, 2006)

I've done my 200, 300 and 400 km brevets in the last couple months here in Denmark. I do my 600 in a couple days. I get butterflies just thinking about it!


----------



## Dale Brigham (Aug 23, 2002)

*Bonne Route, Stratos!*

Stratos:

You've done the 400, which I think is the real make-or-break brevet distance. Meaning that if you can ride 400 km in a day (albeit, a long day), you can ride anything. You will be fine.

We finished up our brevet series in Kansas City last weekend with a 600 km stint, for which my wife provided blow-by-blow commentary for a local (Columbia) newspaper. They also did a pre-brevet profile of local randonneurs. Both links follow below.

http://www.columbiamissourian.com/stories/2007/05/31/cyclist-spinning-way-french-bike-race/

http://www.columbiamissourian.com/s...l-chronicles-three-days-cycling-across-kansa/

Good luck, and see you in Paris in August!

Dale


----------



## wily in pacifica (Sep 4, 2003)

*New Bike*

Will be up in Portland this weekend picking up my new bike. The next day there is both a 300k and 600k so will use the brevet to break in the new ride.


----------



## robwh9 (Sep 2, 2004)

Nice articles. Here in the SF Bay Area, randonneuring doesn't rate high enough on the freak-o-meter, relatively speaking, to warrant media attention.

Oh yeah, I finished the 600K. Woo hoo!


----------



## robwh9 (Sep 2, 2004)

wily in pacifica said:


> Will be up in Portland this weekend picking up my new bike. The next day there is both a 300k and 600k so will use the brevet to break in the new ride.


Ride them both. And tell us about the bike.


----------



## wily in pacifica (Sep 4, 2003)

*Portland brevets*



robwh9 said:


> Ride them both. And tell us about the bike.


They both start at the same hotel at the same time. They both go in the same direction but the 300k folks turn around before the 600k riders. The 600k riders have a first leg of 360K before getting back to the hotel with the 300k riders. The 600k riders can then nap or freshen up before setting out on leg two of 240k in a different direction.

So my plan is to ride the 360k and then decide if I want to continue the next leg. The RBA siad I can get credit for a 300k if I stop after 360k. Just not sure how the bike or I will hold up being a first ride on this untested bike

However, I will be taking up my Co-Motion and the other Vanilla if needed.

Willy in Pacifica


----------



## Dale Brigham (Aug 23, 2002)

*Missouri rando = weirdo freak*



robwh9 said:


> Nice articles. Here in the SF Bay Area, randonneuring doesn't rate high enough on the freak-o-meter, relatively speaking, to warrant media attention.


Rob:

We randos peg the freakin' freak-o-meter here in Mizzery, so the media (and the authorities) follow our every move. Actually, the reporter is an MU student who works with my colleagues and me on school staff wellness newsletters and other print materials. She needed a personal interest story for the paper, and there I was, a convenient target.

Congrats on your 600 km brevet. See you in Versailles at the Hotel Ibis, n'est pas?

Dale


----------



## Dale Brigham (Aug 23, 2002)

*The "other Vanilla?"*



wily in pacifica said:


> However, I will be taking up my Co-Motion and the other Vanilla if needed.


Wily:

The "other Vanilla?" You mean you have more than one? And a Co-Motion, too? I'm green (a very tasteful, understated green that Sasha would like) with envy.

Seriously, enjoy your new Vanilla, and bonne route on the 300/600 km brevet.

Dale "All I have are two crummy old Steelmans" Brigham


----------



## wily in pacifica (Sep 4, 2003)

*Other Bikes*



Dale Brigham said:


> Wily:
> 
> The "other Vanilla?" You mean you have more than one? And a Co-Motion, too? I'm green (a very tasteful, understated green that Sasha would like) with envy.
> 
> ...


OK here you go
Ritchey SwiccCross
Meridian 650c TT bike
Merlin Agilus
Co-Motion steel Expresso
Co-Motion Alum Expresso
Co-Motion Norwester (brevet/commuter bike)
Vanilla (Green) road bike
New Vanilla (brevet/commuter bike)
Bilenky Aremet light weight tandem
Santana fillet brazed triplet (ride with the 7 & 10 year old)

Kona 24" wheel cross bike for the 10 year old
Mini 20" BMX for hte 7 year old
wooden push bike for hte 3 year old
IF cross bike for the wife


----------



## wily in pacifica (Sep 4, 2003)

*SF Brevets*



robwh9 said:


> Nice articles. Here in the SF Bay Area, randonneuring doesn't rate high enough on the freak-o-meter, relatively speaking, to warrant media attention.
> 
> Oh yeah, I finished the 600K. Woo hoo!


Rob,

Which brevets have you riden this year?

I rode the SF 200k, 300k & 400k
I rode the Santa Rosa 400k
I rode the Davis 600k

My wife and I will be heading over to France leaving on Aug 14th out of SFO. We will be staying in San Quintin. We go the package thru Claus since this is our first time.

You planning any more rides this year?


----------



## robwh9 (Sep 2, 2004)

I rode the Santa Rosa 200, Davis 200 and 300, and Santa Cruz 200, 300, 400, and 600. The SC 400 and 600 had, as expected, a monster headwind coming back from San Ardo. Luckily there were riders waiting in San Ardo and we banded together to fight the wind.

SC Randos have a 200 in a couple of weeks from Cupertino to Davenport and back. Lots of climbing. I'm also doing the Death Ride. I'll have to check the ride calendar for other rides. The Portland 600 was my plan B if I failed at the SC 600. My buddy Mark is doing PBP and we plan to do some training rides. Hopefully I won't get lazy.

I stayed at the Ibis Hotel in Versailles in '03, as did Dale, and we'll both be there this time too. I didn't like San Quentin - it was too modern and too far out in the sticks. It seemed more like San Jose than Paris. Versailles is a short subway trip to downtown Paris, a 30 to 40 min ride (if I remember correctly) to the PBP start, and down the street from the Palace.

I'm a do-it-yourselfer. I think I did the trip better and cheaper than Claus's thing. In '03 I got a cheap flight on Hotwire and took the subway to and from the hotel, which is across the street from the subway stop. Having my own room at the Ibis (an Accor hotel, think Motel 6) was cheaper than sharing a room at the Campanile. You'll be able to hang out with the DBC crowd, though.

That's a nice collection of bikes you've got. Your wife must be cool.


----------



## wily in pacifica (Sep 4, 2003)

*Brevet*

SC Randos have a 200 in a couple of weeks from Cupertino to Davenport and back. Lots of climbing. My buddy Mark is doing PBP and we plan to do some training rides. Hopefully I won't get lazy.

I rode Bill's Big Basiin 200k a couple years ago. Lukily I took my light weight Merlin with the DA triple group. There is a road called Jamison that will kick your butt and it must be a couple miles long. It is just as bad coming back down. 

When I rode it a few of us were at the front when we started up Page Mill and everyone but me stopped to remove a layer. I figured tehy would all catch me but when they didn't I took off to see how long I could stay ahead. I ended up getting chased by Craig and Jenny all day long but they never caught me except when they were getting to controls and I was leaving. I don't think they knew I was using them as a rabbit.

By the time I got to the top of Page mill on the way home I was hauling ass to try to break 9 hours and made it by one minute as I had the lights with me. 

It is a great ride to train for the Death Ride althou there are not the long hills on the brevet.


----------



## robwh9 (Sep 2, 2004)

Dale Brigham said:


> See you in Versailles at the Hotel Ibis, n'est pas?
> 
> Dale


Oui monsieur. I'm starting to feel like Louis XIV already.

Hey Dale, do you leave your stuff at the Ibis during the ride? Any problem with that?


----------



## Dale Brigham (Aug 23, 2002)

*Storing stuff during PBP*



robwh9 said:


> Oui monsieur. I'm starting to feel like Louis XIV already.
> 
> Hey Dale, do you leave your stuff at the Ibis during the ride? Any problem with that?


Rob:

There is no luggage storage area at the Hotel Ibis Versailles. In '99, my buddy Jon and I forced our bike boxes into a linen closet down on the first floor next to the reception desk. We sort of had permission (we innocently smiled at the hotel staff while we were shoving the boxes on top of each other, making a perfectly deadly booby trap out of the closet). You could try that.

In '03, we simply kept a room rented for Tues-Fri at the Ibis and packed it with the bike boxes and non-essential clothing. We had four riders dividing the room rate, so it was not all that much to pay. We would have the room on Friday anyway, so it was only three extra days.

I'm not certain if that's the plan this year, since we have some Canuck friends coming over who are reputed to have a gite where we might be able to pile up stuff during the ride. If we plan to do the Hotel Ibis "luggage" room again, would you want to be a part of that consortium? Just let me know.

Dale


----------



## robwh9 (Sep 2, 2004)

Dale Brigham said:


> If we plan to do the Hotel Ibis "luggage" room again, would you want to be a part of that consortium? Just let me know.
> 
> Dale


Hi Dale, yes I would. Last time my and some other people's stuff were stored in the breakfast room, but it didn't seem very "official".


----------



## stratos (May 20, 2006)

This past weekend I cycled 630 km in 36 hours, starting on Friday at 10 pm. I cycled through the first night with a fast group. We averaged 35 kmh in tight formation of 6 pairs in a row, just like a train. Zoom! Cycling through the night was amazing - purple twilight fading to black then to mauve dawn, massive burnt-orange half moon on horizon, foxes and hedgehogs (!) scampering about - and all the while the chugga-chugga whir-whir of our cycles in action. Early chatter died down as we all set to work. I was the slow guy and only led the group on a couple occasions. Still, I held my own. 

I dropped out of the group after 6 hours since we passed near my apartment in a small village near the brevet route. I had to tack on an extra 30 km, but it was worth the detour. I had a 5 hour sleep, hearty breakfast of hot oatmeal and bananas, and then back on the road - this time alone. A long, long 20 hours (!!) awaited me as I did my second 200 km section under a scorchingly hot sun. Kept getting friggin lost; why they don't have better signage here is beyond me. Drank around 17 liters of gatorade that day and was still dehydrated at my final control station. Bleah! 

An hour to wolf down 3 liters of chocolate milk and 2 lbs of raw cooked spaghetti (no sauce) and it was back on the road at 11:00 pm as part of a trio. We were well matched speed wise and took 10 hours to do the final 200 km. That night was cold and we passed through a lot of fog soup in low lying valleys. Brr! 

The last 50 kms seemed to go on forever...and then it was done. 

Now my number one task is to locate a better saddle. I rode with a new Giordana bib, Assos cream, and a broken in Fizik Aliante seat. First 200 km were great, second 200 km tolerable, third 200 km I fantasized about shooting my saddle to pieces with a shotgun. Felt like sitting on a fist. No saddle sores, but I have one bruised butt. So...the quest for the Holy Grail begins - the perfect saddle for me.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*Brooks*



stratos said:


> .....third 200 km I fantasized about shooting my saddle to pieces with a shotgun. Felt like sitting on a fist. No saddle sores, but I have one bruised butt. So...the quest for the Holy Grail begins - the perfect saddle for me.


There is a good reason you see so many of them on longer rides.


----------

